# Liquid Ice Melt Opinions



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, I'm interested in opinions as to what liquid works best for pre-treating and ice management. There's a lot of different products out there like brine, beet juice, calcium chloride, and a ton of blends. Plus with studies like mag chloride hurting the concrete too. What works best and is cost effective in your experience.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I am a huge fan of ICE-BAN for pre-treating as well as using it to pre-wet salt.


----------



## EliteSnow&Ice (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been looking into this product:

http://www.earthserviceandsupply.com/html/liquidicemelt.html


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

It is a fantastic product. It does take some practice to get figured out. For those who put in the time to learn the proper application process it will perform beautifully


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I've used magcl,calcl,magic, and potassium acetate. I'd say they all have their place. This year we're making a blend of reg salt brine and calcl, way we figured it will cost between 15-20 cents per gallon, time material and labor done in house. I got pricing of 95 cents a gallon for calcl, delivered in 4700 gal loads, thats crazy!! Found a guy in PA who sells a naturally occuring blend of several common ice control chemicals, thats like 50-60 cents a gallon. In a perfect world where prices were close to even, I'd treat my salt with magic, pre-apply with a mag/cal cl blend and use potassium acetate for environmentally sensitive areas. BUT prices are not even close on these items, pot acetate is like 3-4 dollars a gallon. WOW.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

forestfireguy;877643 said:


> BUT prices are not even close on these items, pot acetate is like 3-4 dollars a gallon. WOW.


What is magic ? Around here its more then that !


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know about Magic but I pay about $1.85 a gallon for ICE-BAN, but I buy in bulk also


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

We just bought magic in bulk and around here it is right under $3 a gallon. Expensive stuff. It better work.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Woild like to go to liquid in the future.


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

I have never regretted taking the plunge into using liquids. It has been a tremendous asset to my company. Not only for the benefits directly related to the use of it but from a sales stand point. My proposals are the only ones in my area that has anti-icing in them and that gets me in a lot of doors that I otherwise may have been passed over by. And it doesn't hurt that.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I've included anti-icing in qoutes for years, it is a battle to sell it to some clients. One prop manager we do ALOT of work for feels like he got burned by a guy in Conn a couple years back and doesn't wanna hear boo about liquids, he doesn't mind a pre-app of salt but liquid, no way. Been trying to educate him, but he is not interested, others see poss cost savings and are all for it. Definitely would feel like a mecahnic without a wrench without liquids now.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

You guys need to give us a ring we are way cheaper than that! Mike


----------



## kpmsnow (Sep 18, 2009)

:waving: There ya are mike! I wondered where your 2 cents were. :laughing: When you get a free minute give me a call. Those systems I have been working on are coming along nicely and I'm interested in doing a real world comparison this year, if you are interested.


----------



## Tony717 (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd recommend checking out the Enviro-MLT or MLT-DD. It's Sodium Acetate, it's effective and environmentally friendly. Good luck searching bud.

http://www.midwestind.com/antiicefreezing.htm


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

We have been using mag based anti-icing products for 10 years now. It is a critical part of what we do. We are the only company in our area that does it. We have used Melt-Down, Caliber and Apex. I think at this point the Caliber is the best product for us. The vegetable additive makes it a little easier to sell to our eco-conscious customers.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

Tyson, first off not 2 cents LOL .63 cts for you.
Mag. works good untill around 10 degrees but then falls from soulation. 32% Calcium works great but is spendy, and if over applied will become slick, both have limitations.Our minerial well brine has Calcium, Mag, Pots,Sodium. And for the price will work as well or better than any blended product hands down. What we must remember is these are Liquids not solids nd nothing i have ever seen ( and i will stroke rock salt a little) besides rock salt will burn down 2 inches of ice. I dont care what anyone says. Liquids are for Pre treat and post treating. Like i stated above Cost wise minerial well brine from us,is the best choice. 

Pre treat 1 acre with ICE BAN app. rate 40 gal. acre= @ tysons price $74.00
Post treat 1 acre withg ICE BAN app. rate 15 gal. acre += @ tysons price $27.75
Total $ 101.75 Ice Ban


Pre treat 1 acre with Brine app. rate 70 gal. acre [email protected] tysons price $ 44.10
Post treat 1 acre with brine app. rate 25 gal. acre = @ tysons price 15.75
Total $ 59.85 

Cost savings $ 41.90 Cost savings Wow we should raise our prices LOL.


----------



## orserlandscapin (Dec 2, 2009)

i use magic salt it works great for pre-treating you can check it out at www.magicsaltpa.net


----------



## ff610 (Jan 9, 2009)

Lots of great info here guys! I'm just trying everything I can get my hands on at this point. I may find a handful of products I will handle, and it appears I'm gonna be the distributor in my area since there is not a lot local. If anyone is interested in being a supplier PM me so I can get pricing and info. Thanks!


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

ChlorideGuy;883312 said:


> Tyson, first off not 2 cents LOL .63 cts for you.
> Mag. works good untill around 10 degrees but then falls from soulation. 32% Calcium works great but is spendy, and if over applied will become slick, both have limitations.Our minerial well brine has Calcium, Mag, Pots,Sodium. And for the price will work as well or better than any blended product hands down. What we must remember is these are Liquids not solids nd nothing i have ever seen ( and i will stroke rock salt a little) besides rock salt will burn down 2 inches of ice. I dont care what anyone says. Liquids are for Pre treat and post treating. Like i stated above Cost wise minerial well brine from us,is the best choice.
> 
> Pre treat 1 acre with ICE BAN app. rate 40 gal. acre= @ tysons price $74.00
> ...


I have never sprayed or tried well brine. One of the liquids I'm currently using is 32% calcium (peladow). Can you pm me or post here a quote for 2000 or 4000 gallons delivered to 61341?


----------

